
Security vulnerabilities found on password managers - anu_gupta
http://www.scmagazineuk.com/security-vulnerabilities-found-on-password-managers/article/361119/
======
dobbsbob
No love for KeePass in that article? I recall all those password managers
being broken by tobtu.com or various users on Hashcat forums.
[http://www.tobtu.com/lastpass.php](http://www.tobtu.com/lastpass.php)

